# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  मनहूस गीत

## superidiotonline

'ब्लू ह्वेल' जैसे ऑनलाइन ख़तरनाक गेम के बारे में आपने बहुत सुना होगा और समाचार-पत्रों में पढ़ा होगा कि इस ऑनलाइन गेम को खेलते-खेलते कई बच्चों ने सुसाइड कर लिया, क्योंकि इस गेम का प्रशासक बच्चों को आत्महत्या करने के लिए उकसाता था।

----------


## superidiotonline

आज हम आपको बताने जा रहे हैं एक ऐसे मनहूस गीत के बारे में जिसे सुनकर आपकी रूह काँप उठेगी, क्योंकि इस मनहूस गीत को सुनकर कई लोगों ने मौत को गले लगा लिया। कहा तो यह जाता है कि इस गीत को सुनकर लगभग सौ से ऊपर लोगों ने आत्महत्या कर लिया था जिसके कारण इस गीत को बैन भी कर दिया गया था।

----------


## superidiotonline

इस मनहूस गीत का नाम है 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' (Gloomy Sunday) जिसका हिन्दी में अर्थ है- 'मनहूस इतवार' और यह ख़तरनाक गीत 'हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग' (Hungarian Suicide Song हिन्दी : हंगेरियन आत्महत्या का गीत) के नाम से कुख्यात है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

इस चर्चित गीत को संगीत दिया था हंगेरियन पियानोवादक और संगीतकार Rezső Seress ने जिसे वर्ष 1933 में प्रकाशित किया गया था।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

'ग्लूमी सन्डे' का मूल गीत हंगेरियन भाषा में था जिसका शीर्षक था- Vége a világnak (दुनिया ख़त्म हो रही है)।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

हंगेरियन भाषा में लिखित यह मूल गीत युद्ध के विषाद पर आधारित था जिसकी समाप्ति मौन प्रार्थना पर होती थी। वर्ष 1903 में जन्मे हंगेरियन कवि László Jávor ने इस गीत पर आधारित एक नया गीत लिखा जिसका शीर्षक Szomorú vasárnap (अँग्रेज़ी: Sad Sunday हिन्दी : मनहूस इतवार) था। इस गीत में यह दर्शाया गया था कि एक प्रेमी अपनी प्रेमिका की मृत्यु के उपरान्त आत्महत्या करना चाहता है। बाद में लिखा गया यह गीत इतना लोकप्रिय हुआ कि पुराने गीत को भुला दिया गया। इस गीत को वर्ष 1935 में हंगेरियन में पहली बार Pál Kalmár द्वारा रिकार्ड किया गया।

----------


## superidiotonline

László Jávor

----------


## superidiotonline

वर्ष 1936 में Sam M. Lewis के गीत के साथ 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' को अँग्रेज़ी में पहली बार रिकार्ड करने का श्रेय Hal Kemp को जाता है और इसी वर्ष इस गीत को Paul Robeson द्वारा Desmond Carter के गीत के साथ भी रिकार्ड किया गया, किन्तु वर्ष 1941 में जब अमेरिकी गायिका और गीतकार Billie Holiday ने इस गीत का नया संस्करण प्रस्तुत किया तो चारों ओर तहलका मच गया और Billie Holiday का संस्करण अँग्रेज़ी बोलने वालों की दुनिया में छा गया।

----------


## superidiotonline

Billie Holiday

----------


## superidiotonline

Sam M. Lewis के गीत को आत्महत्या से जोड़ा गया था और रिकार्ड के लेबल में इस गीत की व्याख्या एक 'हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग' के रूप में की गई थी।



इस गीत के बारे में एक किवदंती बार-बार सुनने में आई जिसमें यह दावा किया गया था कि इस गीत को सुनकर कई लोगों ने आत्महत्या कर लिया। यह किवदंती इतनी मशहूर हो गई कि लोग डरकर इस गीत को मनहूस गीत कहने लगे।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

वर्ष 1930 में प्रेस रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक युनाइटेड स्टेट्स और हंगरी में 19 लोगों ने इस मनहूस गीत को सुनकर सुसाइड कर लिया, किन्तु गीत और आत्महत्या के बीच कोई स्पष्ट सम्बन्ध स्थापित न हो पाने के कारण इस खबर की अधिकृत पुष्टि नहीं की जा सकी। इस बारे में पुस्तकें भी लिखी गईं जिनमें सौ से अधिक आत्महत्या के मामलों को इस मनहूस गीत से जोड़कर देखा गया।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

आपको यह जानकर आश्चर्य होगा कि विभिन्न किवदंतियों में आत्महत्या के बढ़ते मामलों को देखते हुए ब्रिटिश ब्रॉडकास्टिंग कॉर्पोरेशन (BBC) ने इस मनहूस गीत को युद्धकाल के मनोबल के लिए अहितकर घोषित करते हुए इस गीत के Billie Holiday संस्करण का प्रसारण प्रतिबन्धित कर दिया, किन्तु इस गीत के संगीत संस्करण का प्रसारण पूर्ववत् जारी रखा गया। बीबीसी का यह प्रतिबन्ध वर्ष 2002 में जाकर ख़त्म किया गया।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

इस ख़तरनाक मनहूस गीत की 'मनहूसियत' इसी बात से समझी जा सकती है कि इस गीत के संगीतकार Rezső Seress ने भी आत्महत्या कर लिया था।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

मनहूस गीत 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के Billie Holiday संस्करण की लोकप्रियता का अंदाज़ा आप इसी बात से लगा सकते हैं कि वर्ष 1999 में इस पर जर्मन-हंगेरियन भाषा में एक फ़िल्म भी बनी जिसका नाम था- *Ein Lied von Liebe und Tod* (Gloomy Sunday – A Song of Love and Death, Hungarian: Szomorú vasárnap)

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

इस मनहूस गीत के लेखन के पार्श्व में छिपी यह कहानी प्रचलित है कि हंगेरियन पियानोवादक और संगीतकार Rezső Seress की प्रेमिका उन्हें छोड़कर चली गई थी और फिर एक दिन उसने आत्महत्या कर लिया था। प्रेमिका के पास एक सुसाइड नोट पाया गया था जिसमें सिर्फ़ दो शब्द लिखे थे- 'ग्लूमी सन्डे'। कहा जाता है कि Rezső Seress ने अपनी प्रेमिका की याद में यह दुःख भरा गीत लिखा था।

----------


## superidiotonline

यूट्यूब में इस ऐतिहासिक मनहूस गीत से सम्बन्धित हिन्दी में तमाम वीडियोज़ होने के बावजूद भय के कारण किसी भी वीडियो में 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' का चर्चित गीत प्रसारित नहीं किया गया।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

इस ऐतिहासिक मनहूस गीत को सुनकर एकाएक आत्महत्या करने वालों के बारे में यह कहा जाता है कि यह मनहूस गीत और इसका संगीत इतना दर्द भरा है कि लोग इसे सुनकर इस गीत के दर्द में अपना दर्द महसूस करते हैं और आत्महत्या करने के लिए मज़बूर हो जाते हैं। यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि क्या भारतीय फ़िल्मों में दर्द भरे गीत नहीं लिखे जाते? बिल्कुल लिखे जाते हैं। याद कीजिए- पिछली शताब्दी में भारतीय फ़िल्मों में दर्द भरे गीतों की भरमार हुआ करती थी। उदाहरण के लिए सुनिए कुछ दर्द भरे गीत हिन्दी फ़ीचर फ़िल्मों से-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

तो आपने देखा कि वर्ष 1977 में लोकार्पित हिन्दी फ़िल्म *'हम किसी से कम नहीं'* के गीत *'क्या हुआ तेरा वादा.. वो क़सम, वो इरादा'*, वर्ष 1981 में लोकार्पित हिन्दी फ़िल्म *'कुदरत'* के गीत *'हमें तुमसे प्यार कितना, ये हम नहीं जानते..'* और वर्ष 1978 में लोकार्पित हिन्दी फ़िल्म *'मुकद्दर का सिकन्दर'* के गीत *'ओ साथी रे, तेरे बिना भी क्या जीना..'* में दर्द किस हद तक ठूँस-ठूँस कर भरा हुआ है। हिन्दी ही नहीं, अन्य भारतीय भाषाओं में भी तमाम फ़िल्में ऐसी हैं जिनके गीतों में दर्द ठूँस-ठूँस कर भरा हुआ है, किन्तु इन गीतों को सुनकर आत्महत्या करने का कोई मामला आज तक प्रकाश में नहीं आया।

----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर यह बताते चलें कि यद्यपि इस मनहूस गीत के कई संस्करण समय-समय पर लोकार्पित किए गए, किन्तु इस गीत का Billie Holiday संस्करण ही अत्यधिक चर्चित और लोकप्रिय हुआ। आइए अब देखते हैं- कई लोगों को आत्महत्या करने के लिए प्रेरित करने वाले इस ख़तरनाक मनहूस गीत 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' में आखिर लिखा क्या है?

----------


## superidiotonline

*Sunday is gloomy
My hours are slumberless
Dearest the shadows
I live with are numberless

Little white flowers
Will never awaken you
Not where the black coach
Of sorrow has taken you

Angels have no thoughts
Of ever returning you
Would they be angry
If I thought of joining you

Gloomy Sunday

Gloomy is Sunday
With shadows I spend it all
My heart and I
Have decided to end it all

Soon there'll be candles
And prayers that are said I know
Let them not weep
Let them know that I'm glad to go

Death is no dream
For in death I'm caressin' you
With the last breath of my soul
I'll be blessin' you

Gloomy Sunday

Dreaming, I was only dreaming
I wake and I find you asleep
In the deep of my heart here

Darling I hope
That my dream never haunted you
My heart is tellin' you
How much I wanted you

Gloomy Sunday*
-------------------------------------
Songwriters: Laszlo Javor / Rezso Seress / Sam M. Lewis
Gloomy Sunday lyrics © Warner/Chappell Music, Inc, Carlin America Inc
Artist: Billie Holiday
Genres: Jazz, Blues, Pop

----------


## superidiotonline

तो यह था वो ऐतिहासिक मनहूस और ख़ूनी गीत 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' जो देखते-देखते कई लोगों की ज़िन्दगी को लील गया। अगर आप यह समझते हों कि इस गीत को सुनने के बाद आत्महत्या करने का कोई नया मामला अभी हाल में प्रकाश में नहीं आया है तो आप गलत हैं। वर्ष 2002 में इस मनहूस गीत से प्रतिबन्ध हटने के बाद वर्ष 2013 में मैक्सिको के एक शहर लिओन में इस गीत को सुनकर एक लड़की ने आठवीं मंजिल से छलाँग लगाकर आत्महत्या कर ली। चौंकाने वाली बात यह थी कि लड़की के मोबाइल के फ़ेवरिट लिस्ट में सिर्फ़ एक ही गीत था और वह गीत था- 'ग्लूमी सन्डे'। देखिए इस वीडियो को-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे तो 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' गीत में प्रयुक्त सभी पंक्तियों का प्रयोग हिन्दी फ़िल्मी गीतों में कहीं न कहीं हो चुका है, किन्तु खुशी की बात यह है कि कोई भी हिन्दी गीत 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' की तरह जानलेवा साबित नहीं हुआ। इस मनहूस गीत के बारे में एक मज़ेदार बात यह भी कही गई है कि यह गीत भारत और पाकिस्तान में बिल्कुल असर नहीं करता। अरे,  कैसे असर करेगा? इस बारे में लोक प्रचलित तथ्य यह है कि जब अँग्रेज़ी और अँग्रेज़ी साहित्य पर पकड़ मज़बूत होगी तभी तो असर करेगा! जब गीत सुनने वालों की समझ में ही नहीं आएगा कि क्या कहा जा रहा है तो वे गीत का दर्द कैसे महसूस करेंगे? अँग्रेज़ों ने भी एक जगह दावा किया है कि यदि आप हंगेरियन नहीं समझते तो आप सुरक्षित हैं। अतः यह ज़रूरी है कि इस मनहूस गीत 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' का हिन्दी संस्करण यहाँ पर पेश किया जाए जिससे पाठकगण गीत का वास्तविक दर्द कायदे से महसूस कर सकें, किन्तु सबसे पहले पाठकों का यह जानना अत्यावश्यक है कि इस गीत के मूल गीत Vége a világnak (दुनिया ख़त्म हो रही है) में हंगेरियन भाषा में क्या लिखा गया था?

----------


## superidiotonline

Rezső Seress द्वारा लिखित Vége a világnak (दुनिया ख़त्म हो रही है) का अँग्रेज़ी अनुवाद-

*The world has ended

It is autumn and the leaves are falling
All love has died on earth
The wind is weeping with sorrowful tears
My heart will never hope for a new spring again
My tears and my sorrows are all in vain
People are heartless, greedy and wicked...

Love has died!

The world has come to its end, hope has ceased to have a meaning
Cities are being wiped out, shrapnel is making music
Meadows are coloured red with human blood
There are dead people on the streets everywhere
I will say another quiet prayer:
People are sinners, Lord, they make mistakes...

The world has ended*

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, अब जानते हैं- हंगेरियन कवि László Jávor द्वारा इस मूल गीत पर आधारित लिखे गए हंगेरियन गीत Szomorú vasárnap (Sad Sunday) का अँग्रेज़ी अनुवाद-

*Gloomy Sunday with a hundred white flowers
I was waiting for you my dearest with a prayer
A Sunday morning, chasing after my dreams
The carriage of my sorrow returned to me without you
It is since then that my Sundays have been forever sad
Tears my only drink, the sorrow my bread...
Gloomy Sunday

This last Sunday, my darling please come to me
There'll be a priest, a coffin, a catafalque and a winding-sheet
There'll be flowers for you, flowers and a coffin
Under the blossoming trees it will be my last journey
My eyes will be open, so that I could see you for a last time
Don't be afraid of my eyes, I'm blessing you even in my death...
The last Sunday*

----------


## superidiotonline

वर्ष 1936 में László Jávor द्वारा लिखित हंगेरियन गीत का अँग्रेज़ी संस्करण लोकार्पित होते ही इस मनहूस गीत ने लोकप्रियता हासिल करना शुरू कर दिया, किन्तु वर्ष 1941 में जब इस गीत का अमेरिकी गायिका और गीतकार Billie Holiday संस्करण लोकार्पित हुआ तो इस गीत ने चारों ओर धूम मचा दी। हंगेरियन गीत से शुरू हुआ आत्महत्याओं का सिलसिला Billie Holiday संस्करण के बाद भी जारी रहा। इस मनहूस गीत 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' का Billie Holiday संस्करण ऊपर दिया जा चुका है। अब पाठकों के लिए प्रस्तुत करते हैं इस गीत का विशुद्ध भारतीय संस्करण हिन्दी में जिससे हिन्दीभाषी भी Billie Holiday संस्करण में निहित दर्द को भली-भाँति महसूस कर सकें।

----------


## superidiotonline

यह बताते चलें कि यहाँ पर बड़ी आसानी के साथ Billie Holiday संस्करण का हिन्दी अनुवाद प्रस्तुत किया जा सकता था, किन्तु किसी शोकगीत का सीधा अनुवाद दूसरी भाषा में करने पर उसमें निहित दर्द बहुत कम हो जाता है। अतः यह आवश्यक था कि गीत का सीधा अनुवाद न करके गीत का भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण प्रस्तुत किया जाए जिसमें दर्द अच्छी तरह से ठूँस-ठूँसकर भरा गया हो जिससे हिन्दीभाषी अँग्रेज़ी गीत में निहित दर्द का समतुल्य दर्द हिन्दी गीत में महसूस करके कायदे से 'हाय-हाय' करके अपनी छाती 'घमाघम' पीट सकें।

----------


## superidiotonline

विश्व प्रसिद्ध श्रापित गीत 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के Billie Holiday संस्करण का हिन्दी संस्करण लिखने से पहले हमें ज़रूरत थी हिन्दी में एक ऐसे धाँकड़ शीर्षक की जिसमें दर्द बुरी तरह से ठूँस-ठूँसकर कूट-कूटकर भरा गया हो और गीत का शीर्षक पढ़ते ही पाठक छटपटाकर हाय-हाय करने लगें। 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के सीधे अनुवाद *'मनहूस इतवार'* या *'विषादपूर्ण रविवार'* से वह गजब का जबरदस्त दर्द नहीं पैदा हो रहा था जो अँग्रेज़ी के 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' से पैदा हो रहा था। संक्षेप में, 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' में जिस तरह से दर्द टपक रहा था, उस तरह से उसके हिन्दी अनुवाद *'मनहूस इतवार'* या *'विषादपूर्ण रविवार'* में नहीं टपक रहा था। दर्द भरे सटीक शीर्षक के चयन में अपार बाधा उत्पन्न होता हुआ देखकर उत्सुक पाठकगण निश्चित रूप से निराश हो गए होंगे तथा निराशा और आशा की धूप-छाँव में लगातार गोते लगा रहे होंगे तथा यह सोचकर बहुत ही परेशान होंगे कि पता नहीं- दर्द भरा सटीक शीर्षक मिले, न मिले और दर्द भरा सटीक शीर्षक न मिलने के कारण 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के हिन्दी संस्करण का काम कहीं अधर में न लटक जाए! तो हम यह बता दें कि पाठकों को निराश होने की कोई ज़रूरत नहीं है, क्योंकि हमने बड़ी कठिनाई से दर्द के अथाह महासागर में डूबा हुआ एक सटीक शीर्षक ढूँढ़ने में सफलता हासिल कर ली है जिसे पढ़ते ही पाठकगण दर्द से कराहते हुए 'हाय-हाय' करने लगेंगे। लेखन का नियम है- जब सीधे अनुवाद से बात न बने तो उन शब्दों का प्रयोग करना चाहिए जो सटीक भावार्थ प्रकट करने में पूर्णतया सक्षम हों। अतः हमने इस दिशा में तन्मयता के साथ सोचना शुरू किया और अन्ततः यह निष्कर्ष निकालने में सफल रहे कि एक इन्सान तभी आत्महत्या करता है जब उसे अपनी ज़िन्दग़ी उदास लगने लगती है। निष्कर्ष पर पहुँचते ही बिना किसी विलम्ब के हमने *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के हिन्दी संस्करण का नाम *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है'* रखते हुए गीत का शुभारम्भ कर दिया। अब बजाइए ताली, ठोंकिए छाती और कीजिए हाय-हाय!

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

आज का दिन खुशी का दिन है क्योंकि आज ही के दिन हमारा अपना संविधान लागू हुआ था। सभी पाठकों को गणतन्त्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ। गणतन्त्र दिवस की शुभकामनाओं के साथ पाठकगण अपनी आँखों के सामने गर्म-गर्म बनता देख रहे हैं- *विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' का पहला भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण* और उन्हें ऐसा महसूस हो रहा होगा जैसे कोई हलवाई उनकी आँखों के सामने कढ़ाई के खौलते तेल में गर्म-गर्म समोसा और जलेबी छान रहा हो! आज के बाद संगीतप्रेमी पाठकगण गर्व के साथ यह भी कह सकेंगे कि आज ही के दिन 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' का हमारा अपना भारतीय संस्करण भी जारी हुआ था जिसे हम जब चाहे सुन सकते हैं हिन्दी में और गीत का पूरा मज़ा लूट सकते हैं। सन्दर्भवश यहाँ पर हम यह बताते चलें कि वर्ष 2001 में लोकार्पित हिन्दी फ़ीचर फ़िल्म *'कसूर'* में एक गीत था जिसके बोल थे- *'बड़ी उदास है ज़िन्दग़ी....'*।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण* का सफलतापूर्वक नामकरण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* करने के बाद अब हमें ज़रूरत थी गीत के ऐसे जबरदस्त बोल की जिसमें दर्द इस कदर उँड़ेला गया हो जिसे पढ़ते ही संगीतप्रेमी पाठक दर्द से कराह उठें और उन्हें ऐसा महसूस होने लगे जैसे गीत का बोल उनके दिल और दिमाग़ की गहराइयों में जाकर समा गया हो। किसी भी गीत का बोल ही श्रोता सबसे पहले सुनता है। अतः गीत के बोल में इतना दम होना चाहिए कि वह श्रोताओं के दिल को छू ले और वे पूरा गीत सुनने के लिए विवश हो जाएँ। गीत का बोल एक कहानी के कथ्य-कण्टक (Narrative hook) की तरह होता है जो श्रोताओं को गीत का अन्तरा (गीत का शेष भाग) सुनने के लिए मज़बूर कर देता है। गीत के बोल में यदि दम न हो तो पूरा का पूरा गीत रद्दी का टोकरा बन जाता है। अतः इस बात का पूरा ध्यान रखा जाता है कि गीत का बोल बहुत ही जबरदस्त हो। *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* गीत का एक दमदार बोल लिखने की गर्ज से जब हमने अँग्रेज़ी के बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के साथ-साथ हँगेरियन मूल गीत Szomorú vasárnap का गहन अध्ययन किया तो हम इस नतीजे पर पहुँचे कि प्रेमिका के बिछोह के कारण प्रेमी उदास होकर बहुत ही दुःख महसूस कर रहा है। एक इन्सान के लिए मौत से बड़ा और कोई ग़म नहीं। इसलिए हमने उदासी को मौत के साथ जोड़कर *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* गीत का मुखड़ा (बोल) तैयार कर लिया जो इस प्रकार है-



*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

*****

अब बजाइए ताली, ठोंकिए छाती और कीजिए हाय-हाय, क्योंकि *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* गीत का बड़ा ही जबरदस्त मुखड़ा बनकर तैयार हो चुका है जो अपने अन्दर अथाह दुःख के समन्दर को समेटे हुए है। इस मुखड़े के आगे अँग्रेज़ी और हंगेरियन भाषाओं में लिखे गीतों के मुखड़े कुछ भी नहीं हैं। इस मुखड़े को सुनते ही संगीतप्रेमी श्रोताओं को ऐसा लगेगा जैसे कोई उनके हलक के अन्दर हाथ डालकर उनका दिल पकड़कर खींच रहा हो! क्या आप अब भी यह समझते हैं कि अँग्रेज़ी गीत में लिखे शब्दों 'slumberless' और 'numberless' का सीधा अनुवाद हिन्दी पाठकों पर उतना ही असर करता? कभी नहीं! अनुवाद समझना अलग चीज़ है और दर्द समझना अलग चीज़ है! अब पाठकगण अच्छी तरह से यह बात समझ गए होंगे कि यहाँ पर अँग्रेज़ी का नहीं, दर्द का अनुवाद किया जा रहा है और यह कोई नई बात नहीं है। आप खुद हंगेरियन गीत के अँग्रेज़ी अनुवाद को देखिए। क्या गीत के अँग्रेज़ी बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण में हंगेरियन गीत के अँग्रेज़ी अनुवाद में लिखे शब्दों और वाक्यों का प्रयोग किया गया है? नहीं न। गीत का अँग्रेज़ी बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण हंगेरियन गीत के अँग्रेज़ी अनुवाद से एकदम अलग-थलग है, किन्तु बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण में कवि ने हंगेरियन गीत में निहित दर्द को बखूबी अँग्रेज़ी में उतार दिया है।

'अर्रर्रर्र.. गीत के मुखड़े में *तेरे बिना* तीन बार क्यों आया है जी?'- ऐसा प्रश्न दागने वाले पाठकों के लिए हमारा जवाब यह है कि हमें यह बात नहीं भूलनी चाहिए कि यह गीत 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' का हिन्दी संस्करण ज़रूर है, किन्तु इसका संगीत पाश्चात्य है। अँग्रेज़ी गीत-संगीत की विशेषता यह है कि गायक सुर-तान खींचकर बहुत देर तक जंगलियों की तरह चीखता है और अँग्रेज़ इसे पसन्द भी करते हैं, जबकि हमें तो इस तरह का सुर-तान सुनकर बुखार चढ़ जाता है। अँग्रेज़ी की तरह हिन्दी में भी गायक को चीख-चीखकर आलापने में सुविधा रहे, इसीलिए गीत के मुखड़े में *तेरे बिना* तीन बार दिया गया है। इस आलाप की तीव्रता को गीत में 'ऽ' से दर्शाया गया है। दूसरी ज़रूरी बात यह है कि गीत के जिस शब्द या वाक्य पर ज़ोर देकर प्रभावशाली बनाना होता है उसे दोहराने का नियम है। इस मुखड़े में यह बताया गया है कि *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है'* जिसका कारण है *'तेरे बिना'*। गीत में दर्द के प्रभाव की वृद्धि करने के लिए भी यहाँ पर नियमानुसार *'तेरे बिना'* का दोहराया जाना अत्यावश्यक है।

----------


## superidiotonline

विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* का दर्द भरा मुखड़ा सफलतापूर्वक बनाने के बाद हमें ज़रूरत थी गीत के जबरदस्त अन्तरा की। वैसे तो गीत का अन्तरा थोड़ा बहुत गड़बड़ भी हो तो भी मुखड़ा के ज़ोर से चल जाता है, किन्तु यदि अन्तरे में भी दर्द का समुन्दर कूट-कूटकर ठूँस-ठूँसकर भरा हो तो बात ही कुछ और है! 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के हंगेरियन और अँग्रेज़ी- दोनों संस्करणों का सम्यक् अध्ययन करने से पता चला कि दोनों ही संस्करणों में कैरिज (Carriage) और कोच (Coach) की बात की गई है जिसका अर्थ 'रेलगाड़ी का डिब्बा/रथ/घोड़ागाड़ी' होता है। यद्यपि दोनों ही संस्करणों में कैरिज (Carriage) और कोच (Coach) से जोड़कर अलग-अलग तरीके से वियोग का दर्द व्यक्त किया गया है, किन्तु हिन्दी संस्करण में वियोग का दर्द व्यक्त करने के लिए 'रेलगाड़ी का डिब्बा/रथ/घोड़ागाड़ी' इत्यादि का प्रयोग करना नामुमकिन हो रहा था। अतः हमने हिन्दी संस्करण में 'रेलगाड़ी का डिब्बा/रथ/घोड़ागाड़ी' जैसे शब्दों का प्रयोग करने के स्थान पर 'सफ़र' शब्द का प्रयोग करके वियोग का दर्द व्यक्त किया है। इसके अतिरिक्त अँग्रेज़ी संस्करण में प्रियतम की जुदाई के कारण पैदा हुए ग़म के साथ तनहाई में वक़्त गुज़ारने के दर्द को बखूबी बयान किया गया है। इन सभी परिस्थितियों को हिन्दी शब्दों में उतारने के बाद बनकर तैयार हुआ गीत का पहला अन्तरा निम्नवत् है-



*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

मेरी आँखों में नींद नहीं अब पास है..
तेरे आने की अब नहीं कोई आस है..
ज़िन्दग़ी के सफ़र में मैंने तुम्हें खोया है..
न जाने कितनी बार दिल मेरा रोया है..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

*****

अब बजाइए ताली, ठोंकिए छाती और कीजिए हाय-हाय, क्योंकि विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* गीत का बड़ा ही जबरदस्त पहला अन्तरा बनकर तैयार हो चुका है जो अपने अन्दर अथाह दुःख के समन्दर को समेटे हुए है। गीत का जबरदस्त अन्तरा बनने के कारण *'करेला ऊपर से नीम चढ़ा'* वाली कहावत चरितार्थ हुई, क्योंकि अब श्रोता दोगुना दर्द महसूस करेंगे।

सन्दर्भवश यहाँ पर यह बता दें कि गीत का 'अन्तरा' लिखना सरल काम है और गीत का 'मुखड़ा' लिखना कठिन। बीसवीं सदी में बॉलीवुड के विख्यात गीतकार साहिर लुधियानवी को गीत का मुखड़ा लिखने में काफी कठिनाई महसूस होती थी। इसके लिए वे अपने आपको एक छोटे से कमरे में बन्द कर देते थे जिसमें पंखा तक नहीं होता था। बन्द कमरे की गर्मी में पसीने से तरबतर होने की वजह से 'गर्मी का दर्द' महसूस करने के बाद ही उनकी कलम से जादुई शब्द निकलते थे।

----------


## superidiotonline

गीत के प्रथम अन्तरा के बाद अब आते हैं गीत के द्वितीय अन्तरा पर। एक बार फिर 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के हंगेरियन मूल गीत का अध्ययन करने पर पता चला कि *'प्रियतम के वियोग में भूख लगने पर डबलरोटी के स्थान पर 'ग़म' और प्यास लगने पर पानी के स्थान पर 'आँसू' खा-पीकर भूख-प्यास मिटाए जाने'* का उल्लेख करके वियोग के दर्द को चित्रित किया गया है। इसका हुबहू चित्रण हिन्दी संस्करण में किए जाने पर बड़ा ही हास्यास्पद प्रतीत हो रहा था। आप स्वयं देखिए इन पंक्तियों को-

*तेरे ग़म में..
पानी नहीं, आँसू पीता हूँ..
तेरे ग़म में..
रोटी नहीं, ग़म खाता हूँ..*

देखा आपने- गीत का मज़ाक़ बनकर रह गया है! अतः हमने हिन्दी संस्करण में इस बात को दूसरी तरह से चित्रित किया है। इस गीत के अँग्रेज़ी बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण में वियोग के दर्द में ज़िन्दग़ी गुजारने की बात कही गई है। देखिए इन पंक्तियों को-

*Gloomy is Sunday
With shadows I spend it all
My heart and I
Have decided to end it all*

इन सभी परिस्थितियों को हिन्दी संस्करण में समेटने के बाद जो दूसरा अन्तरा बना वह निम्नवत् है-



*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

मेरी आँखों में नींद नहीं अब पास है..
तेरे आने की अब नहीं कोई आस है..
ज़िन्दग़ी के सफ़र में मैंने तुम्हें खोया है..
न जाने कितनी बार दिल मेरा रोया है..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

तेरे बिना अब जीना है मुश्किल..
तेरे बिना अब हँसना है मुश्किल..

सुबह से शाम तक..
शाम से रात तक..
तेरी यादों में जीना है..
अपने ग़म को पीना है..

तेरे बिना जीने की अब कोई चाहत नहीं..
बिना मौत अब कोई राहत नहीं..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

*****

अब बजाइए ताली, ठोंकिए छाती और कीजिए हाय-हाय, क्योंकि विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* गीत का बड़ा ही जबरदस्त दूसरा अन्तरा भी बनकर तैयार हो चुका है जो गागर में दुःख का सागर समेटे हुए है।

----------


## superidiotonline

पाठकों की जानकारी के लिए हम यह बताते चलें कि वैसे तो 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' की लगातार सफलता को देखते हुए इसे लगभग 179 बार रिकार्ड किया गया, किन्तु Paul Robeson द्वारा Desmond Carter के गीत के साथ रिकार्ड किया गया अँग्रेज़ी संस्करण भी काफी चर्चा में रहा था और बी०बी०सी० ने बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण के साथ-साथ Paul Robeson संस्करण पर भी प्रतिबन्ध लगाया था। Paul Robeson का संस्करण नीचे दिया जा रहा है-

*Sadly one Sunday I waited and waited 
With flowers in my arms for the dream I'd created 
I waited 'til dreams, like my heart, were all broken 
The flowers were all dead and the words were unspoken 
The grief that I knew was beyond all consoling 
The beat of my heart was a bell that was tolling 

Saddest of Sundays 

Then came a Sunday when you came to find me 
They bore me to church and I left you behind me 
My eyes could not see one I wanted to love me 
The earth and the flowers are forever above me 
The bell tolled for me and the wind whispered, "Never!" 
But you I have loved and I bless you forever 

Last of all Sundays*

विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* गीत की एक प्रमुख विशेषता के बारे में यहाँ पर यह भी बताते चलें कि यह संस्करण लिंगभेद से पूर्णतया मुक्त है, अर्थात् इस गीत को स्त्री या पुरुष- किसी की आवाज़ में भी रिकार्ड किया जा सकता है, क्योंकि गीत की पंक्तियों का गठन इस प्रकार किया गया है जिससे लिंग का पता न चल सके। इसीलिए इस गीत में हिन्दी क्रियाओं, यथा- जाता-जाती, खाता-खाती, रहता-रहती इत्यादि शब्दों के प्रयोग से बचा गया है।

----------


## superidiotonline

गीत के द्वितीय अन्तरा के बाद अब आते हैं गीत के तृतीय अन्तरा पर। एक बार फिर 'ग्लूमी सन्डे' के हंगेरियन मूल गीत और अँग्रेज़ी बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण का अध्ययन करने पर पता चला कि *'प्रियतम के वियोग में मृत्यु की परिकल्पना की गई है'*। हँगेरियन गीत में इसका उल्लेख इस प्रकार किया गया है-

*There'll be a priest, a coffin, a catafalque and a winding-sheet
There'll be flowers for you, flowers and a coffin
Under the blossoming trees it will be my last journey*

मृत्यु की इस परिकल्पना को अँग्रेज़ी बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण में इस प्रकार बयान किया गया है-

*Soon there'll be candles
And prayers that are said I know
Let them not weep
Let them know that I'm glad to go*

स्पष्ट है- हंगेरियन संस्करण में *'पादरी, ताबूत और शव-गाड़ी'* जैसे शब्दों का प्रयोग करके मृत्यु की परिकल्पना की गई है तथा अँग्रेज़ी बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण में *'मोमबत्ती और प्रार्थना'* जैसे शब्दों का प्रयोग करके मृत्यु की परिकल्पना की गई है। मृत्यु की इस परिकल्पना में प्रयुक्त शब्दों द्वारा ईसाई धर्म का खुलासा हो रहा है और यह स्पष्ट रूप से पता चल रहा है कि गीत के गायक या गायिका का धर्म ईसाई है, किन्तु विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* को हमने धर्मभेद से मुक्त रखा है, अर्थात् इस गीत के शब्दों से श्रोताओं को किसी धर्म विशेष का आभास तक नहीं हाेगा। अतः हमने *'पादरी, ताबूत, शव-गाड़ी, मोमबत्ती और प्रार्थना'* जैसे शब्दों को हिन्दी संस्करण में कोई स्थान नहीं दिया है। इन सभी परिस्थितियों को हिन्दी संस्करण में समेटने के बाद जो तीसरा अन्तरा बना वह निम्नवत् है-



*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

मेरी आँखों में नींद नहीं अब पास है..
तेरे आने की अब नहीं कोई आस है..
ज़िन्दग़ी के सफ़र में मैंने तुम्हें खोया है..
न जाने कितनी बार दिल मेरा रोया है..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

तेरे बिना अब जीना है मुश्किल..
तेरे बिना अब हँसना है मुश्किल..

सुबह से शाम तक..
शाम से रात तक..
तेरी यादों में जीना है..
अपने ग़म को पीना है..

तेरे बिना जीने की अब कोई चाहत नहीं..
बिना मौत अब कोई राहत नहीं..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

तेरे बिना ज़िन्दग़ी का सफ़र अधूरा है..
तेरे बिना दिल मेरा सूना-सूना है.. 

मेरे मरने पे, ना कोई मातम हो..
किसी की आँखों में, ना कोई आँसू हो..

तूने तोड़ा है, मेरे दिल को..
हँसी-खुशी छोड़ा है, मैंने इस दुनिया को..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

*****

अब बजाइए ताली, ठोंकिए छाती और कीजिए हाय-हाय, क्योंकि विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* गीत का बड़ा ही जबरदस्त तीसरा अन्तरा भी बनकर तैयार हो चुका है जिसमें दुःख का सागर लहरें मार रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

गीत के तृतीय अन्तरा के बाद अब आते हैं गीत के चतुर्थ अन्तरा पर। यहाँ पर यह बता दें कि सिर्फ़ *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के अँग्रेज़ी बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण में ही इस चौथे अन्तरा का उल्लेख किपा गया है जिसमें सब कुछ सपना बताया गया है। देखिए इन पंक्तियों को-

*Dreaming, I was only dreaming
I wake and I find you asleep
In the deep of my heart here*

इसके अतिरिक्त *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के अँग्रेज़ी बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण के समापन में और भी कुछ छोटी-छोटी बातें लिखी गई हैं जिन्हें हिन्दी संस्करण में समायोजित करने पर हिन्दी में जो चौथा अन्तरा बना वह निम्नवत् है-



*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

मेरी आँखों में नींद नहीं अब पास है..
तेरे आने की अब नहीं कोई आस है..
ज़िन्दग़ी के सफ़र में मैंने तुम्हें खोया है..
न जाने कितनी बार दिल मेरा रोया है..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

तेरे बिना अब जीना है मुश्किल..
तेरे बिना अब हँसना है मुश्किल..

सुबह से शाम तक..
शाम से रात तक..
तेरी यादों में जीना है..
अपने ग़म को पीना है..

तेरे बिना जीने की अब कोई चाहत नहीं..
बिना मौत अब कोई राहत नहीं..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

तेरे बिना ज़िन्दग़ी का सफ़र अधूरा है..
तेरे बिना दिल मेरा सूना-सूना है.. 

मेरे मरने पे, ना कोई मातम हो..
किसी की आँखों में, ना कोई आँसू हो..

तूने तोड़ा है, मेरे दिल को..
हँसी-खुशी छोड़ा है, मैंने इस दुनिया को..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

मेरे मरने पे, ज़रूर तुम आना..
मेरी लाखों दुवाएँ लेते जाना..

नहीं-नहीं.. नहीं-नहीं.. ये तो सपना है..
तू आज भी है दिल में मेरे, जो अपना है..

मैं न चाहूँ कभी हो तुम्हें मेरे सपनों का ग़म..
तू न जाने कभी तुम्हें कितना चाहते हैं हम..

*ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..
मौत अब पास है..
तेरे बिनाऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽ.. तेरे बिनाऽऽऽ..*

*****

अब बजाइए ज़ोरदार ताली, ठोंकिए छाती और कीजिए हाय-हाय, क्योंकि चौथे अन्तरे के साथ ही विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है!'* का सम्पूर्ण गीत बनकर तैयार हो चुका है जिसमें दर्द बुरी तरह से ठूँस-ठूँसकर कूट-कूटकर भरा गया है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, अब जानते हैं- *'हंगोरियन सुसाइड साँग'* के नाम से मशहूर अँग्रेज़ी गीत *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* सुनकर क्यों कर लेते हैं लोग आत्महत्या? क्या ख़ास है इस ख़ूनी गीत में? यह गीत इतिहास का सबसे श्रापित गीत क्यों है? आख़िर क्या था राज़- जिसने इस मनहूस गीत को लिखा, उसने आत्महत्या कर लिया और जिसने इस मनहूस गीत को गाया, उसकी कम उम्र में ही मृत्यु हो गई? यहाँ पर यह बता दें कि गायिका बिल्ली हॉलिडे की मृत्यु सिर्फ़ 44 साल की उम्र में ही हो गई थी! आज तक इन सवालों का सही जवाब दुनिया में कोई नहीं दे सका, मगर आज इन सवालों का एकदम सटीक जवाब हम यहाँ पर दे रहे हैं।

अन्तर्जाल में विश्व प्रसिद्ध ऐतिहासिक श्रापित गीत *'ग्लूमी सन्डे'* के बारे में व्यापक शोध करने के बाद यह पता चला कि यूट्यूब में इस गीत के तमाम संस्करण मौजूद हैं आैर लगभग हर संस्करण में गीत आरम्भ होने से पहले एक चेतावनी दी गई है कि *'यह एक ख़तरनाक हँगेरियन सुसाइड साँग है। कृपया इसे अपने जोख़िम पर ही देखें।'* इस शोध के दौरान एक यूट्यूब वीडियो के विवरण में हमें यह लिखा मिला कि *'यह एक खुश कर देने वाला सुरक्षित संस्करण है जिसमें विषादपूर्ण निराशाजनक शब्द नहीं हैं।'* वैसे तो हमें 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' गीत के ख़तरनाक, श्रापित या मनहूस होने वाली बात पर ज़रा भी यकीन नहीं था और हमने पहले से ही निर्णय ले लिया था कि इस गीत के हर संस्करण को सुनकर इसकी 'ख़तरनाकियत' का पता लगाने की कोशिश करेंगे। सबसे पहले हमने इस सुरक्षित संस्करण को बजाना शुरू किया तो पता चला कि यह 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' गीत का संगीत मात्र है। संगीत सुनते हुए सिर्फ़ २५ सेकेण्ड ही हुए होंगे कि हम चौंक गए। हमारी अतीन्द्रिय शक्ति जिसे छठवीं इंद्रिय (6th Sense) भी कहते हैं, ने हमें सचेत करते हुए संगीत सुनने से मना किया। हमने सतर्क होकर तत्काल संगीत बजाना बन्द कर दिया और गहन चिन्तन में डूब गए कि सुरक्षित संस्करण समझा जाने वाला संगीत आखिर ख़तरनाक कैसे हो सकता है?

अक्ल का घोड़ा-गधा-खच्चर दौड़ाकर गहन शोध करने पर हमें एक 'शीट-म्यूज़िक' मिला जो हंगेरियन गीत का मूल संगीत अर्थात् पियानो संस्करण था। Rezső Seress का हंगेरियन मूल गीत Vége a világnak वर्ष 1933 के अन्त में सबसे पहले शीट-म्यूज़िक के रूप में ही प्रकाशित किया गया था। आइए, देखते हैं इस 'शीट-म्यूज़िक' को-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## gupta rahul

कृपा मदद करे फोटो एडिट कैसे करे 
मतलब कोई फोटो में चेंज करना हो तो कैसे करे

----------


## superidiotonline

सन्दर्भवश पाठकों को यह बता दें कि संगीत के धुन, ताल, स्वरमान और गीत (यदि हो) इत्यादि का काग़ज़ पर लिखित प्रस्तुतीकरण ही 'शीट-म्यूज़िक' कहलाता है। काग़ज़ पर विशेष चिह्नों द्वारा अंकित किए गए संगीत के इस संस्करण को देखकर कोई भी संगीतकार इसे अपने वाद्य-यन्त्र पर हुबहू फिर से बजा सकता है।

और अधिक खोजबीन करने पर यह पता चला कि Rezső Seress द्वारा निर्मित पियानो संगीत की इस मूल धुन पर ही László Jávor ने एक नया गीत लिखा जिसका शीर्षक Szomorú vasárnap (अँग्रेज़ी: Sad Sunday हिन्दी : मनहूस इतवार) था। यही नहीं, 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' के हर संस्करण की विशेषता यह रही कि गीत की भाषा बदलती रही, गीत की पंक्तियाँ बदलती रहीं, किन्तु गीत का संगीत कभी नहीं बदला। 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' के हर संस्करण का संगीत Rezső Seress द्वारा निर्मित संगीत के धुन पर ही आधारित रहा। अतः यह बात निर्विवाद रूप से सिद्ध हुई कि 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' का गीत नहीं, संगीत ख़तरनाक है! स्पष्ट है- यदि हंगेरियन मूल गीत में कोई मनहूस प्रभाव निहित होता तो Rezső Seress का संगीत होने के बावजूद गीत की भाषा या सम्पूर्ण गीत बदलने पर उसका दुष्प्रभाव स्वयं ख़त्म हो जाता। अतः पाठकगण इस बात को भली-भाँति समझ गए होंगे कि *'ग्लूमी सण्डे'* का प्रथम भारतीय हिन्दी संस्करण *'ज़िन्दगी उदास है'* तब तक ख़तरनाक नहीं है जब तक इसे Rezső Seress द्वारा निर्मित संगीत के धुन पर रिकार्ड न कर लिया जाए।

अब यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि एक संगीत इतना ख़तरनाक और जानलेवा कैसे हो सकता है? संगीत की शक्ति के बारे में आज हम सभी सिर्फ़ इतना जानते हैं कि मधुर संगीत सुनने से मन प्रसन्न हो जाता है और शोक संगीत सुनने से मन दुःखित हो जाता है, किन्तु संगीत जानलेवा भी हो सकता है- यह बात हमारे गले से बिल्कुल नीचे नहीं उतरती। अब हम आपको जो बात बताने जा रहे हैं उसे सुनकर आपके होश उड़ जाएँगे, क्योंकि सच्चाई यही है कि संगीत के कारण जान भी जा सकती है! अपनी इस बात को सिद्ध करने के लिए हम संगीत का कोई ऐसा जीवन्त प्रमाण प्रस्तुत नहीं कर सकते जिसे सुनकर किसी की तत्काल मृत्यु हो जाए, क्योंकि आज तक ऐसा कोई भी जानलेवा संगीत प्रकाश में नहीं आया है, किन्तु फिर भी इस बात को तर्क के द्वारा निर्विवाद रूप से सिद्ध किया जा सकता है कि संगीत जानलेवा भी हो सकता है!

हमारा विज्ञान न ही ईश्वर को मानता है और न ही भूत-प्रेत, मंत्र-तंत्र-यंत्र, ज्योतिष इत्यादि पर यकीन करता है। और तो और, वैज्ञानिक तो होमियोपैथी चिकित्सा पद्धति पर भी बिल्कुल विश्वास नहीं करते, क्योंकि वैज्ञानिक नियमों द्वारा सिद्ध न हो पाने के कारण होमियोपैथी चिकित्सा पद्धति का फण्डा उनके पल्ले नहीं पड़ता। अतः संगीत की जादुई शक्ति को समझना भी वैज्ञानिकों की समझ से परे है। संगीत की जादुई शक्ति को समझने के लिए हमें संगीत के इतिहास का अध्ययन करना होगा।

भारत में प्रागैतिहासिक काल से ही संगीत की अति समृद्ध परम्परा रही है। यहाँ पर यह उल्लेखनीय है कि कुछ देशों में ही संगीत की अति पुरानी एवं अति समृद्ध परम्परा पाई गई है। भारतीय संगीत का आरम्भ काल वैदिक काल से भी पहले का है। भारतीय संगीत का मूल स्रोत वेदों को माना जाता है, क्योंकि भारतीय संगीत का आदि रूप वेदों में ही मिलता है। यही नहीं, सम्पूर्ण विश्व में सबसे प्राचीन संगीत का उल्लेख सामवेद में ही मिलता है। यजुर्वेद में 30वें काँड के 19वें और 20वें मंत्र में कई वाद्य बजाने वालों का उल्लेख है जिससे यह ज्ञात होता है कि उस काल में भी संगीत अपने कई रूपों में विद्यमान था। अतः यह स्पष्ट होता है कि भारतीय संगीत का इतिहास कम से कम 4000 वर्ष पुराना है। भारतीय संगीत के आदि प्रेरक शिव और सरस्वती को माना गया है, तथा यह भी कहा जाता है कि ब्रह्मा ने नारद मुनि को संगीत वरदान में दिया था। इन सभी बातों से यह स्पष्ट हुआ कि मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र, ज्योतिष इत्यादि की तरह संगीत भी एक दैवीय कला है। अब संगीत एक दैवीय कला है तो ज़ाहिर सी बात है उसमें कुछ चमत्कारी शक्तियाँ तो होंगी ही!

आपने मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र में निहित शक्तियों के बारे में बहुत सुना होगा, किन्तु देखा नहीं होगा। इसका कारण यह है कि यह अनोखी और रहस्यमयी कला विलुप्तप्रायः हो चुकी है और आज ऐसा कोई विज्ञ जानकार नहीं बचा जो मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र की अद्भुत शक्ति का प्रदर्शन आपके समक्ष कर सके। ठीक इसी प्रकार आज आप संगीत सुनते तो हैं, किन्तु संगीत में छिपी हुई रहस्यमयी चमत्कारी शक्तियों के बारे में बिल्कुल नहीं जानते।

संगीत में छिपी हुई रहस्यमयी चमत्कारी शक्तियाँ यह हैं कि संगीत के द्वारा देवी-देवताओं का आह्वान किया जा सकता है। मंदिरों में जगह-जगह पर घण्टा लगाए जाने तथा पूजा-अर्चना के दौरान घण्टा, घड़ियाल, शंख, मजीरा इत्यादि वाद्ययंत्रों को बजाने के पीछे छिपा राज़ यही है। मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र की तरह हमारा भारतीय संगीत भी प्राचीनकाल में बहुत ही समृद्ध था। वर्ष 1486 में जन्मे महान संगीतज्ञ तानसेन के बारे में आप सबने सुना ही होगा। संगीत में इनकी विद्वता के बारे में यह कहा जाता है कि इनके गायन के समय राग–रागिनियाँ साक्षात् प्रकट हो जाती थीं। तानसेन कोई छोटे-मोटे नहीं, दुनिया के बहुत बड़े संगीतज्ञ थे। इनके 'दीपक राग' के प्रभाव से दीपक स्वयं जल उठते थे तथा 'मेघ मल्हार राग' के प्रभाव से बादल घिर आते थे और पानी बरसने लगता था। यही नहीं, तानसेन के जीवन से ऐसी तमाम चमत्कारपूर्ण घटनाएँ जुड़ी हैं जिन्हें सुनकर आश्चर्यपूर्वक आँखें खुली की खुली रह जाती हैं, जैसे संगीत के प्रभाव से पत्थर पिघलाना, पशु-पक्षियों को सम्मोहित करना तथा असाध्य रोगों को ठीक करना इत्यादि। संगीत के इन सभी चमत्कारों से स्पष्ट है कि 'दीपक राग' के द्वारा अग्निदेव का आह्वान किया जाता था जिससे दीपक जल उठते थे तथा 'मेघ मल्हार राग' द्वारा इन्द्रदेव का आह्वान किया जाता था जिससे वर्षा होने लगती थी। इसके अतिरिक्त पत्थर पिघलाने, पशु-पक्षियों को सम्मोहित करने तथा असाध्य रोगों को ठीक करने इत्यादि कार्यों के लिए संगीत के माध्यम से तत्सम्बन्धित देवी-देवता का आह्वान किया जाता रहा होगा। इसका स्पष्ट अर्थ यह है कि हंगेरियन पियानोवादक और संगीतकार Rezső Seress द्वारा वर्ष 1933 में निर्मित संगीत अपने चमत्कारी प्रभाव से मृत्यु के देवता यमराज का आह्वान करता है जो कई लोगों की मृत्यु का कारण बना!

----------


## superidiotonline

अब यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि क्या Rezső Seress तानसेन से भी बड़े संगीतकार थे जिन्होंने पियानो के संगीत में मृत्यु के देवता यमराज को आकर्षित करने की धुन भर दी थी? तो इसका उत्तर है- नहीं। Rezső Seress तानसेन से भी बड़े संगीतकार हरगिज़ नहीं थे, फिर भी उन्होंने संगीत में इतना बड़ा चमत्कार कर दिखाया जो तानसेन भी नहीं कर सके। वस्तुतः Rezső Seress से अनजाने में संगीत की कुछ ऐसी धुन बन गई जो मृत्यु के देवता यमराज को आकर्षित करने लगी जिसके कारण उनका संगीत मनहूस और श्रापित कहलाया जाने लगा। इतिहास गवाह है कि कई वैज्ञानिकों ने कुछ चमत्कारी खोजें ऐसी की थीं जो उनसे अनजाने में हुई थीं। अतः Rezső Seress के द्वारा चमत्कारपूर्ण मनहूस संगीत का निर्माण एक तरह से अंधे के हाथ बटेर लगने जैसी घटना थी! इस बात के पीछे तर्क यह है कि तमाम आत्महत्याओं से 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' की रहस्यमयी सम्बद्धता होने के कारण इस गीत की अप्रत्याशित सफलता से Rezső Seress बिल्कुल खुश नहीं थे और उन्होंने इसी दुःख में आत्महत्या भी कर लिया था। यदि Rezső Seress जानबूझकर अपने संगीत में रहस्यमयी जानलेवा धुन भरते तो वे अफ़सोस क्यों करते?

अब दूसरा यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि Rezső Seress का संगीत पूरी दुनिया में एक-दो नहीं, हज़ारों-लाखों लोगों ने सुना, किन्तु सिर्फ़ सौ से ऊपर लोगों ने ही आत्महत्या की और बाकी लोग सुरक्षित रहे। यदि Rezső Seress के संगीत में चमत्कारपूर्ण रहस्यमयी प्रभाव होता तो इसे सुनने वाले सभी लोग आत्महत्या न कर लेते? इसका उत्तर यह है कि जिस प्रकार सम्मोहन विद्या (Hypnotism) सभी लोगों पर असर नहीं करती, ठीक उसी प्रकार संगीत का रहस्यमयी प्रभाव भी सभी लोगों पर असर नहीं करता। यही नहीं, आजकल मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र की अद्भुत अचूक शक्ति भी सभी लोगों पर कायदे से काम नहीं करती, जबकि वैदिक ग्रंथों में मंत्र-यंत्र-तंत्र सटीकता के साथ अपना कार्य करते थे। इन परिस्थितियों में Rezső Seress के संगीत में निहित चमत्कारपूर्ण रहस्यमयी प्रभाव सभी लोगों पर एक समान पड़ने की आशा बिल्कुल नहीं की जा सकती। अतः Rezső Seress के संगीत का चमत्कारपूर्ण रहस्यमयी प्रभाव कुछ लोगों पर पड़ सकता है और कुछ लोगों पर नहीं भी पड़ सकता है। इसलिए Rezső Seress का संगीत सुनने की चेष्टा करना निःसन्देह आज भी एक जोखिम भरा कार्य है!

तीसरा यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि क्या हम रेज़ो सेरेस के संगीत पर बने सभी संस्करण सुन चुके हैं या भय के कारण कभी नहीं सुना? तो इसका उत्तर यह है कि हम रेज़ो सेरेस के संगीत पर बने सभी चर्चित संस्करण सुन चुके हैं, किन्तु हमने इन गीतों को थोड़ा-थोड़ा करके कई किश्तों में सुना है, जैसे शुरू का दस सेकेण्ड सुना, फिर अन्त का दस सेकेण्ड सुना, फिर बीच का दस सेकेण्ड सुना। इस तरह हमने थोड़ा-थोड़ा करके पूरा गीत सुन लिया। इसके पीछे एक कारण है- मंत्रों के बारे में यह कहा जाता है कि ये तब तक काम नहीं करते जब तक इन्हें सही उच्चारण के साथ पूरा न पढ़ा गया हो। मंत्रों पर लागू यही सिद्धान्त संगीत पर भी लागू होता है। संगीत में निहित रहस्यमई शक्ति तब तक अपना काम नहीं करेगी जब तक सम्पूर्ण संगीत एक बार में पूरा न सुन लिया जाए। अतः स्पष्ट है- यदि संगीत को थोड़ा-थोड़ा करके सुना जाए तो उसमें निहित रहस्यमई शक्तियाँ बेअसर हो जाएँगी।

आइए, अब सुनते हैं रेज़ो सेरेस के संगीत पर बने सभी गीत। पाठकगण कृपया इन गीतों को अपने जोख़िम पर ही सुनने की चेष्टा करें। सबसे पहले प्रस्तुत करते हैं रेज़ो सेरेस के संगीत पर बना वह संस्करण जिसे 'सुरक्षित संस्करण' कहा गया है-

----------


## superidiotonline

(रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत का सुरक्षित कहा जाने वाला संस्करण)

----------


## superidiotonline

(रेज़ो सेरेस का मूल संगीत जिसे पियानो पर बजाया गया)

----------


## superidiotonline

('ग्लूमी सण्डे' का मूल हंगेरियन संस्करण Vége a világnak)

----------


## superidiotonline

('ग्लूमी सण्डे' के मूल हंगेरियन संस्करण Vége a világnak पर बना एक दूसरा वीडियो)

----------


## superidiotonline

(रेज़ो सेरेस के संगीत पर आधारित László Jávor द्वारा लिखा गया हंगेरियन गीत Szomorú vasárnap)

----------


## superidiotonline

('ग्लूमी सण्डे' का विश्वप्रसिद्ध बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण)

----------


## superidiotonline

('ग्लूमी सण्डे' के विश्वप्रसिद्ध बिल्ली हॉलिडे संस्करण पर बना एक अन्य वीडियो)

----------


## superidiotonline

तो ये थे विश्वप्रसिद्ध हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग *'ग्लूमी सण्डे'* के कुछ मुख्य संस्करण। यूट्यूब पर उपलब्ध न होने के कारण Sam M. Lewis और Desmond Carter का गीत यहाँ पर नहीं दिया जा सका। अब पाठकों के एक मुख्य यक्ष-प्रश्न का जवाब भी यहाँ पर देते चलें। वह यह कि *'ग्लूमी सण्डे'* के प्रथम भारतीय संस्करण *'ज़िन्दग़ी उदास है'* गीत का रेज़ो सेरेस के संगीत के साथ रिकार्ड किया हुआ संस्करण कब आएगा? तो इसका उत्तर यह है कि इस समय हमारे पास हिन्दी भाषा में गाने वाले गायक-गायिका उपलब्ध नहीं हैं जिससे इस गीत को रेज़ो सेरेस के संगीत के साथ रिकार्ड किया जा सके। अतः जैसे ही हमें गायक-गायिका उपलब्ध होंगे, हम इस गीत का दो अलग-अलग संस्करण (मेल और फ़ीमेल वर्ज़न) रेज़ो सेरेस के संगीत के साथ रिकार्ड करके यूट्यूब पर रिलीज़ कर देंगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, अब कुछ बात करते हैं बाबाई काम-धंधे की। वैसे तो हमें पूरी उम्मीद है कि आपने हमारे बताए गए सुरक्षित फण्डे पर चलते हुए बड़े ही एहतियात के साथ हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' का पूरा लुत्फ़ लिया होगा, किन्तु यदि आपने हमारा लेख पूरा पढ़े बिना खुद गूगल बाबा की दया-कृपा से यूट्यूब पर जाकर रेज़ो सेरेस का ख़तरनाक जानलेवा संगीत बिना किसी एहतियात के सुन लिया है तो घबराने की कतई ज़रूरत नहीं है, क्योंकि हमारे ऑनलाइन बाबाई संस्थान ने संगीतप्रेमियों को सुरक्षा प्रदान करने के लिए बड़ी ही मेहनत से 'पूजा-अर्चना-तपस्या-यज्ञ' इत्यादि द्वारा 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' बनाया है जो देखने में बड़े ताबीज़ की तरह लगता है। 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' में हमने सिद्ध किए हुए कई ईंट-पत्थर भरे हैं। इस चमत्कारी रक्षा कवच को गले में पहनकर रेजो सेरेस का संगीत सुनने पर आप पूरी तरह से सुरक्षित रहेंगे और यदि आपने बिना एहतियात बरते रेज़ो सेरेस का संगीत सुन भी लिया है तो भी इस चमत्कारी रक्षा कवच को गले में पहनते ही आप रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत के मनहूस जानलेवा प्रभाव से एकदम मुक्त हो जाएँगे। एक किलो वजन वाले 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' का दाम वैसे तो पाँच करोड़ एक रुपया है लेकिन हमारे विशेष 'वालैन्टाइन डे सेल' के तहत १४ फरवरी तक आपको दी जा रही है विशेष छूट जिसमें आपको इस चमत्कारी 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' के लिए देने होंगे सिर्फ़ पाँच लाख एक रुपए। पहला दस आर्डर करने वालों को एक रुपए मूल्य का एक माचिस एकदम मुफ्त में मिलेगा। सुनहरा मौका हाथ से न जाने दें और अभी आर्डर करें। हमारा नम्बर है- 420 420 420.

दोस्तों, देश-विदेश के तमाम लोगों ने हमारा 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' खरीदकर फ़ायदा उठाया है। आइए, जानते हैं- हमारे चमत्कारी 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' के बारे में हमारे ग्राहकों का क्या कहना है-



मेरा नाम मोनालिसा है। मैं ऑस्ट्रेलिया में रहती हूँ। मुझे देश-विदेश घूमने का बड़ा शौक़ है। कुछ महीने पहले मैं अमेरिका गई और वहाँ पर एक रेस्टोरेण्ट में मैंने रेज़ो सेरेस का ख़तरनाक और जानलेवा गीत 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' सुन लिया। गीत सुनने के बाद से मेरे मन में बुरे-बुरे विचार आने लगे और सुसाइड करने का मेरा मन करने लगा। मेरी समझ में बिल्कुल नहीं आ रहा था- मेरे साथ आखिर हो क्या रहा है? कुछ लोगों ने मुझे बताया कि 'ग्लूमी सण्डे' बड़ा ही ख़तरनाक हंगेरियन सुसाइड साँग है जिसे सुनकर लोग सुसाइड करने के लिए मज़बूर हो जाते हैं। यह सब सुनकर मैं बहुत डर गई थी। एक दिन मैंने टी०वी० पर 'फ़ोर ट्वेन्टी शॉपी चैनल' में ऑनलाइन फ्रॉड बाबा जी के चमत्कारी 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' के बारे में सुना और मैंने फटाफट आर्डर कर दिया। ऑनलाइन फ्रॉड बाबा जी का चमत्कारी 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' पहनते ही मेरे मन में आने वाले बुरे-बुरे विचार एकदम गायब हो गए और मेरी जान बच गई। मैं तो आप सभी से यही कहूँगी कि अगर आपने गलती से भी रेज़ो सेरेस का मनहूस संगीत सुन लिया है तो फटाफट आर्डर करके 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' मँगवाकर गले में टाँग लें, जैसे मैं टाँगे हुई हूँ!

तो दोस्तों, देखा आपने- हमारा 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' कितना चमत्कारी है। इतना बड़ा भारी-भरकम कवच पहली बार गले में पहनने में आपको शर्म ज़रूर आएगी, मगर जान है तो जहान है। हम आपको बता दें कि दुनिया के छोटे-माेटे नहीं, बड़े-बड़े लोग भी फ़ैशन के नाम पर गले में पता नहीं क्या-क्या अण्ड-बण्ड भारी-भरकम चीज़ें पहनकर बिना किसी शर्म के घूमते रहते हैं। इसलिए गले में भारी-भरकम 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' पहनने में बिल्कुल शर्म न करें और अभी फटाफट आर्डर करें। आपको इस चमत्कारी 'रेज़ो सेरेस संगीत रक्षा कवच' के लिए देने होंगे सिर्फ़ पाँच लाख एक रुपए। पहला दस आर्डर करने वालों को एक रुपए मूल्य का एक माचिस एकदम मुफ्त में मिलेगा। सुनहरा मौका हाथ से न जाने दें और अभी आर्डर करें। हमारा नम्बर है- 420 420 420.

----------


## superidiotonline

तो दोस्तों, हँसी-मज़ाक़ में देखा आपने- मौके का फ़ायदा उठाकर ऑनलाइन बाबा लोग चमत्कार के नाम पर किस तरह लोगों को ठगते हैं! इसके पीछे एक कारण है- चमत्कार का कोई ठोस सुबूत नहीं होता। इसीलिए लोग चमत्कार को नमस्कार कहते हैं और चमत्कार पर आँख बन्द करके ठीक उसी प्रकार विश्वास करते हैं जिस प्रकार ईश्वर को मानने वाले ईश्वर पर विश्वास करते हैं। विज्ञान की कसौटी पर प्रमाणिकता सिद्ध न हो पाने के कारण चमत्कारों को कुछ लोग वहम भी कहते हैं। अतः *'ग्लूमी सण्डे'* का संगीत सुनने के बाद यदि आपके मन में वहम के कारण उल्टे-सीधे विचार आ रहे हों तो वर्ष 1978 में लोकार्पित हिन्दी फ़ीचर फ़िल्म *'फूल खिले हैं गुलशन-गुलशन'* का यह गीत अवश्य सुनें। आपका मन तत्काल चंगा हो जाएगा-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

पता है, पता है- लड़कियाँ पूछ रही हैं कि 'भला हम अपना मन कैसे चंगा करें? गीत का फ़ण्डा हमारे ऊपर ज़रा भी लागू नहीं होता। हमारे लिए भी कुछ सरल उपाय बताइए।' तो इस बारे में हम क्या सलाह दें? आज से 150 साल पहले ही उर्दू और फ़ारसी भाषा के एक प्रसिद्ध कवि ग़ालिब एक शेर कह गए थे, जिसका अनुसरण करना ही मन चंगा करने के लिए बहुत होगा-

*दुनिया में आशिक़ हज़ार हैं ग़ालिब..
बस बीच पे खड़े होने की देर है!*

शायद ग़ालिब को पहले से ही आभास हो गया था कि एक सदी बाद *'मन्नू भाई मोटर चली पम-पम-पम..'* गीत लिखा जाएगा। शायद इसीलिए हिन्दी में एक प्रचलित लोकोक्ति बनी है- *'जहाँ न पहुँचे रवि, वहाँ पहुँचे कवि'*।

हमें पता है- ग़ालिब का शेर सुनकर कुछ विद्वानों की भृकुटि तन गई होगी और वे मन ही मन में बुरी तरह भुनभुना रहे होंगे कि *'हमें तो ग़ालिब का अदब पूरा रटा हुआ है। आज तक हमने ऐसा शेर न ही कहीं सुना, न पढ़ा!'* अरे, कैसे सुनेंगे जी? हो सकता है- गालिब का यह शेर प्रकाश में न आया हो और प्रकाशित होने से रह गया हो। अब यह मत पूछिएगा- *'जो शेर प्रकाशित होने से रह गया उसके बारे में आपको कैसे पता?'*, क्योंकि सच्चाई पर आप बिल्कुल यकीन नहीं करेंगे। सच्चाई यह है कि ग़ालिब साहब कुछ शेर अपने बहुत ही ख़ास लोगों को ही सुनाते थे और उस शेर के बारे में किसी को कानोंकान कोई ख़बर नहीं होती थी। ग़ालिब साहब के बहुत ख़ास होने के कारण उन्होंने यह शेर हमें सुनाया था- मगर इस जन्म में नहीं, पिछले जन्म में! क्या कहा? *'आप हाँकने में अव्वल हैं। हमें आपकी बात पर ज़रा भी यकीन नहीं।'* अरे, जब आप हमारी इस बात पर यकीन कर सकते हैं कि संगीत सुनने के कारण किसी की जान जा सकती है तो हमारी *'पिछले जन्म वाली बात'* पर भी अपनी आँख-नाक-कान-मुँह बन्द करके यकीन करिए।

----------

